# 2x4 Sitting Bench with free plans and tutorial



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello wonderful folks of internet land. I know everyone likes 2x4 projects and with the weather warming up I thought it would be a good time to make a 2x4 bench tutorial. I have been selling this same bench for about 4 years now locally. People love them and they are easy to make. That's a win-win in my book. Here is a video tutorial for the bench. Click the link in the YouTube description to go to the full tutorial where you can download a free set of plans for the bench and side table. I hope you guys (and gals) can make a few extra bucks off of this!


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Well put together video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.

Are you using wall studs or what type of wood for the 2X4 exactly???

What's the best way to stain / finish / seal something like this for outdoor use?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Are you using wall studs or what type of wood for the 2X4 exactly???
> 
> ...


I use 8' pine 2x4s. NOT pre cut studs. They are slightly shorter. 

I use Thompsons Water Sealer (sometimes a tinted version to add color) in a cheap walmart pump garden sprayer. Spray it on, let it sit for a few minutes and brush out any bubbles and drips.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks again.

Are the pine 2X4 pieces kiln dried? Or do you buy green wood?


----------



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> Are the pine 2X4 pieces kiln dried? Or do you buy green wood?


The bench in this video was made with Lowes dried wood. I sometimes use #4 lumber at a local lumber yard. You can use green or dried wood. It doesn't matter much as long as you properly treat it for the weather.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice job, on both the bench as well as the video!


----------

